# What Would Your Signature Guitar Look Like?



## Se7enMeister (Jun 4, 2008)

Mine would be an RG220A With a reverse headstock (7 string of course)and a ZR7 trem which i dub the RGR227A

necessarily a 7 version of this


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## toolsound (Jun 4, 2008)

A blackmachine.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 4, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.

<----------------------


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 4, 2008)

An Ibanez RG8427F SPB.

It's basically an RG8427F FE but with the RGA321's blue finish.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 4, 2008)

At this stage, probably a Petrucci, with HSH config.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 4, 2008)

Jackson COW 7  .. and maybe with a Floyd


----------



## phantaz (Jun 4, 2008)

I would definitley have to be a flying v (various shapes) with a BC Rich beast headstock. I'm not to sure about specs and color.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 4, 2008)

My Agile Interceptor pro 27" does me fine 

id like a blackcherry one maybe tho
or satin white


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 4, 2008)

The one I'm playing in my avatar.


----------



## heffergm (Jun 4, 2008)

The one I've got (well, plus the one more I've got on order!):


----------



## Naren (Jun 4, 2008)

It would be a 27" scale RG or RGA shaped 7-string hardtail guitar with a deep forest green almost black mahogany body, a blank ebony fretboard (no fret markings), all black hardware, and either Blackouts or EMG707s (bridge and neck), 3-way pickup selector, and two knobs (master volume and tone). 24-frets. I would also have frets 17-24 scallopped.


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 4, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



You sick bastard! Your signature guitar would look like a teenage girl? 



SevenMeister, I agree with you. RGT220A is the fucking win and masses would be slaughtered by a 7 of it. However my sig 7 would be:

Xiphos 7 in bright lime green with a maple fretboard. 27", bareknuckle warpigs.

You may say I'm a dreamer, but im not the only one.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 4, 2008)

This with an extra string. 

If Ibanez built a guitar for me thats exactly what i'd ask for. A 7 string 3120TW.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jun 4, 2008)

A BC Rich Warlock 7 with a reverse pointed headstock and a Kahler, a flamemaple top with dark red burst, maple neck through with rosewood fretboard, Blackouts and natural binding with an satin finished neck. 24 5/8 scale.
An archtop Bich 7 with a classic or classic small headstock with a Kahler, quilt top in blue, mohogany neck through with ebony board, Duncan 59 a d Distortion or JB, natural binding, satin finished neck. 24 3/4 scale
Or this with another string and Duncans.
Official B. C. Rich Handcrafted Site | HBICH152524164


----------



## Groff (Jun 4, 2008)

Mine would be a Schecter Avenger 7 string, neck thru, Mahogany wings and Neck, with a blank birdseye maple fingerboard. The finish would be like a black cherry hellraiser, but blue instead of red. It would be TOM/string thru, one volume knob, kill switch, and a mini for coil splitting. And i'd have a BKP Nailbomb in the bridge and Cold Sweat neck.

Pure win.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 4, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> You sick bastard! Your signature guitar would look like a teenage girl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's teenage daughter to you!  She is the guitar STAND in that picture, and ... come to thing of it, she IS a signature model!


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 4, 2008)

Like that... 5A maple top on that too, kinda rounded edge, like on Bulbs Illustrated Luthier.


----------



## G_Evolution (Jun 4, 2008)

Something by BlackMachine for me - single H/Bucker, stop tailpiece, leds etc


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bernie Rico Jr Jekyll 727....hopefully should have one in the future


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 4, 2008)

A pair of panties with strings, and an OFR.


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 4, 2008)

A Schecter Stiletto Classic as a 7 String, neckthru with great access, no pickguard, custom inlays, abalone binding all round, with my choice of electronics and pickups. That really would be my dream Guitar.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 4, 2008)

Something with fanned frets and at least 8 strings.


----------



## haffner1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Jackson style King V body w/custom graphics, a BC Rich Beast headstock and Ibanez ZR7 trem. Needs Duncan Jazz and Distortion with a coil splitter


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 4, 2008)

An Oni like bostjan's carbon fiber/spruce 8 string. Except it would be a seven with a straight scale and a tremolo. It would be my JP7 slayer.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmmm

- Mahogany Body
- Neck-through
- Possibly maple neck. Dunno.
- Ebony fretboard
- 4+3 black headstock
- 26.5" scale
- Quilted maple top
- See-through dark red blackburst
- Fixed bridge + piezo pickups
- PRS-like body shape
- 2 humbuckers - don't ask me which ones

*dreams*


----------



## Drew (Jun 4, 2008)

This, with seven strings and an OFR. And probably a neck 'bucker and no middle single, too.


----------



## Randy (Jun 4, 2008)

Something similar to this:


----------



## sepherus (Jun 4, 2008)

with a hipshot bridge, BKP Miracle man and Cold Sweat, MEgaswitch E style, and a tone styler. OH wait.... thats what i'm getting 

I would also be pretty thrilled with a 7 string Rhoads with the back cut like a Death Angel, or a 7 string death warrior both with Kahler hybrids


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 4, 2008)

A 7 string telecaster, ash body, maple neck/fingerboard 4 way switch


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 4, 2008)

sepherus said:


> with a hipshot bridge, BKP Miracle man and Cold Sweat, MEgaswitch E style, and a tone styler. OH wait.... thats what i'm getting
> 
> I would also be pretty thrilled with a 7 string Rhoads with the back cut like a Death Angel, or a 7 string death warrior both with Kahler hybrids



That's gonna be nice man.



74n4LL0 said:


> A 7 string telecaster, ash body, maple neck/fingerboard 4 way switch



What's the 4 way for?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 4, 2008)

A couple of options. All through neck 7's with Lundgren M7 bridge and Dimarzio PAF7 neck pickups and black hardwear.

First, a Jackson Death Warrior, but with the Warrior top horn as well as the bottom horn my curren one's got, bevelled body edges, mahogany body with trans black 5A flame, 4+3 SLS headstock, OFR7, birdseye maple fretboard with full crop circle inlays.

Or, either and Ibanez RGA or S7, mahogany body with a 5A flame top, birdseye maple fretboard with the dragon tooth inlays, reversed headstock, ZR7 bridge, yellow to greenburst finish. Absolutely HAS to have the "swoosh" Ibanez logo.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 4, 2008)

<< like my avatar


----------



## thesimo (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Xaios (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Kronpox (Jun 4, 2008)

Can't think of anything about this I'd change. Unfortunately I decided on the red too late and now it's doomed to be grey, but grey is still grim


----------



## Anthony (Jun 4, 2008)

TimSE said:


> My Agile Interceptor pro 27" does me fine
> 
> id like a blackcherry one maybe tho
> or satin white




Want


----------



## GuitarG2 (Jun 4, 2008)

View attachment ZOMFG!.bmp


Everything about it makes me want to scream.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jun 4, 2008)

heffergm said:


> The one I've got (well, plus the one more I've got on order!):



is that one of those weird carvins without a locking nut?


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 4, 2008)

SplinteredSoul said:


> What's the 4 way for?



Position 1. Bridge Pickup
Position 2. Bridge and Neck Pickups / Parallel
Position 3. Bridge and Neck Pickups / Series
Position 4. Neck Pickup

It's used also in some stock models...


----------



## kmanick (Jun 4, 2008)

A Jackson soloist version of my Carvin DC727.
A 7 string SL2H soloist with a maple board would pretty much render all of
my other guitars "For Sale"


----------



## msherman (Jun 4, 2008)

The Statue of Gumby model


----------



## Trespass (Jun 4, 2008)

*My "Violent Vibrato" Signature Ibanez:*

*Neck:*

Reverse Ibanez headstock
Shape- Flat radii, shaved frets for touchstyle (Chapman/Stanely Jordan)
27" in scale length (C tuning)
27 fret/finger position neck
Parker epoxy/glass fretboard (for fretless and normal reasons)
Ability to switch from fretted to fretless (CAN BE DONE! )

*Pickups:*

Neck - Sustainiac Sustainer
Mid - Bareknuckle Custom single coil housed humbucker BKP Emerald
Bridge- Bareknuckle Warpig

*Addition Electronics:*

EMG Afterburner
Black Ice
Piezo
Locking Stud Mod for Edge Pro

*Body:*

Baritone RG shape
This swirl:




Edge Pro

*Controls:*

Volume
Coil Split
Phase Switch
Tone/Black Ice (Push - Pull Pot)
EMG Afterburner
Fretted/Fretless Switch
Piezo/Midi On/Off Blend
Piezo Volume

The extra controls put into a routed out part of my guitar out of sight like:










Or have them controlled by midi

*Outputs:*

1 mag 1/4"
1 piezo 1/4"
1 Midi out

=========================

Or an 8 string Blackmachine


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 4, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


>


----------



## deguello666 (Jun 4, 2008)

Steve Vai stole my signature model in about 1989/90 ....luckily he forgot about the reverse headstock


----------



## darren (Jun 4, 2008)

Jackson Collen Archtop with seven strings and an SLS headstock.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 4, 2008)

+




=





except without those lame-ass side-dots  strangely enough, I'm more of a baritone scale person and those are both short scale so obviously not exactly ( and plus a string for some models) ... I'd also have a MV with a beveled/shaped top and back like a viper or SLSMG because strat cutouts fail miserably


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ibanez RG 1527 but with 

1. Sustainer kit in the neck
2. D-sonic in the bridge
3. Killswitch (toggle)
4. No Vol pot
5. No tone pot
6. No trem, strung thru body w/TOM
7. Ebony Fretboard, no fret markers


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 4, 2008)

basically, another varitation of Bulb´s IL 8 string, but with fanned frets from 30" to 27", and BKP Nailbomb bridge, Q tuner neck. i´d have the top be some awesome color... maybe a burst from bright blue to dark green, like a slooow burst, so it´s got a very gradual transition from one to the other. maybe something with purple... or orange... or maybe a really bright and colorful trans-swirl looking thing...

then maybe a thin black binding around the top.

then i´d have a fixed bridge, one volume knob, a 3 way switch, some smartass arrangement, a good jack placement, IL/Blackmachine etc type headstock with matching headstock veneer and finish from the body, locking tuners, the nice wood combo from IL´s necks, bird´s eye maple fretboard (acrylized), stainless steel frets, bolt-on neck too btw, and then off-set abalone dot inlays. the paintjob would have to be some sort of matte, as i hate the ugly marks i leave on my gloss finished guitars. maybe some sort of oiled/satin finish.

then all the rest of the body would be au naturel, so only the top itself is coloured. the body would be Walnut.

also, slightly larger body with deeper lower cutaway or something, so the neck could be further into the body (anything to avoid neck dive!)

i´m sure i could go on for ages with stuff like neck volutes and shit, i´m so nitpicky haha


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jun 4, 2008)

thesimo said:


>



OMG, IM WITH THIS GUY!
is that a ran?


----------



## ilyti (Jun 4, 2008)

7 string Les Paul dc, black limba, pao ferro fretboard, no inlays, 25'' scale, hipshot trem, Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat bridge and Stormy Monday neck, blend-knob, vol, tone.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 4, 2008)

Trespass said:


> *My "Violent Vibrato" Signature Ibanez:*
> 
> *Neck:*
> 
> ...




that control layout is alright if its a recording only guitar, but itd be rather impractical live


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 4, 2008)

rg7
-air norton neck, nailbomb bridge
-volume, tone, 5 way switch
-maple neck thru with rosewood middle laminate, tung oiled neck
-ebony board with j custom vine and XJ SS frets.
-mahogany body with 5a maple cap, natural binding.
-Reversed ibby headstock, prestige logo and flamed maple cap.
-lo pro edge7 in black.
-PW locking tuners in black
-red to black s.burst stain.
ultra neck profile

YUM.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 4, 2008)

Elysian said:


> that control layout is alright if its a recording only guitar, but itd be rather impractical live



yeah, that would bug the shit out of me...i don't even like the location of the pickup switch on most LPs....although an LP looks wrong to me with nothing there


----------



## Stitch (Jun 4, 2008)

S7620. LoPro, black hardware, Flame Maple top with a trans red finish. Maple board with red inlays, with a more fire-orientated theme to match my S7420FMTW.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> S7620. LoPro, black hardware, Flame Maple top with a trans red finish. Maple board with red inlays, with a more fire-orientated theme to match my S7420FMTW.



+ bkp's


----------



## Stitch (Jun 4, 2008)

I figured that was implied.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 4, 2008)

Probably the guitars I play now, only with a Cousin Larry inlay on the 12th.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I figured that was implied.



haha
why arent you online fool?!


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jun 4, 2008)

schecter c-7, black outs, no inlays, t.o.m. bridge in a flat green.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 4, 2008)

Elysian said:


> that control layout is alright if its a recording only guitar, but itd be rather impractical live



I disagree, I usually have the guitar right about beginning of ballsack level, that'd be an easy switch (I'd be putting piezo and midi controls there, Vol, Tonestyler, Afterburner, 5 way, phase and coil tap on front. Everything else in the recess)


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll let you know when I build it. 

If I were to have someone else build it, either a 7 USA BC Rich Ignitor or 7 USA Warlock.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 4, 2008)

Baritone thin RGA7 with an ash body
3 Piece mahogany/maple/mahogany neck, wenge board
Set neck, 28.625" scale
ESP reverse headstock
Seethrough aqua with a faint blackburst, white binding
white binding on neck and headstock
Hipshot Contour 7 trem
HH layout
RG7 CSD1 controls(+2 push pull)
S style jack
Scalloped frets 21-27


----------



## yellowv (Jun 4, 2008)

My Caparison Horus, but with a maple board.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 4, 2008)

Mine would be alot like my 1991 UV7PWH except with a maple fretboard.


----------



## Ketzer (Jun 4, 2008)

take the Ibanez V-Blade, put a pair of red blackout P1s in it. Shave down the neck heel, put on a seventh string, ebony board w/ roman numeral inlays, reverse HS, and slap on a Kahler.

Paint job would be urban camo, matching headstock, ibanez logo in red.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 5, 2008)

it'd probably look something like God


----------



## Naren (Jun 5, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> it'd probably look something like God



"It'd probably look something like God... if God... was a guitar."


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 5, 2008)

Naren said:


> "It'd probably look something like God... if God... was a guitar."





honestly i'd like to get a semi-hollow body in an antique brown, non-gloss finish so it'd have that violin-like classy look to it. w/ a H-H wiring configuration, one volume one tone, 3-way toggle + series/parallel switches (or coil splitters, depending on what pups i go for). ermm... mostly blank fretboard, only offset 12th fret marker of some kind of custom design...

hell. i haven't figured out just what i like enough to pick a signature design. I'm the kind of guy who'd like to just have 30 different guitars, cuz i think every guitar has its own character and its own place. Having to narrow it all down to one model seems... unfair


----------



## Michael (Jun 5, 2008)

It would be a 7-string version of this:






I'd have it with a H-S configuration, 24 frets, bare fretboard, etc.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 5, 2008)

7 string Explorer, black with gold hardware, multi-ply-bound chambered wenge body carved front and back like an Ibanez S or Jackson SLSMG. Mid-depth (slightly less than a Schecter) flame maple set neck with ebony fingerboard and multi-ply binding, abalone block inlays, , 26.5" scale, droopy Explorer-style headstock. Ibanez Edge FX fixed 7-string bridge with piezo saddles.

Yeah, crazy I know.

Granted, one of my dreams is to own a semi-hollow archtop Explorer with Bigsby and F holes, so call me crazy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 5, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> The one I'm playing in my avatar.



I can hardly see it


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> I can hardly see it



Jackson Soloist 7


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Jun 5, 2008)

thesimo said:


>



Holy mother of fuck  That thing is gorgeous!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 5, 2008)

See, I'd have to have three! 

1) 7-string Flying V, '68/'84 Gibson shape, 24.75 scale, alder body, mahogany neck, ebony fretboard, tuned B standard or A standard (i.e., a 7-string version of my '84 V, but no inlays and black hardware! Sevenstring.org - Gallery - 84 Gibson Flying V
Sevenstring.org - Gallery - 84 Gibson Flying V
)

2) My current 7 specs, (basswood/maple/rosewood, 25.5, tuned drop-A or drop-G) but stripped to bare wood in the body and headstock, and gloss-coated! With a low-profile trem and BKP's! (Sevenstring.org - Gallery - ESP/LTD M-207)

3) This body shape: http://www.warmoth.com/guitar/images/bodies/z_guitar_front.jpg
http://www.warmoth.com/guitar/images/bodies/z_guitar_back.jpg

27" Baritone neck-thru, H-H, 4+3 headstock, all natural wood (composition still undecided )


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 5, 2008)

Michael said:


> It would be a 7-string version of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Jun 5, 2008)

7-strings, 24 frets, black with a green pinstripe, matching green sharkies, satin black hardware, and a pair of Evo 7's direct mounted.


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (Jun 5, 2008)

I would have either a Ibanez S or Xiphos, with a reverse headstock, in flatte black with gold hardware, mahogany body etc etc 

Edit : In 7 string form of course!


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine would be a 7 String semi-hollow. somewhere between a 335 design and a starcaster. Maybe like a modded PRS 7-semi-hollow.
That or an 8 string Singlecut design similar to a PRS single cut or a Les Paul


----------



## Vince (Jun 5, 2008)

Drew said:


> This, with seven strings and an OFR. And probably a neck 'bucker and no middle single, too.



I'm calling bullshit. There's no creme colored pickups


----------



## charles22880 (Jun 5, 2008)

a green dot universe


----------



## M4rksman (Jun 5, 2008)

A white Universe with some differences:
Either Piezo Floyd Rose bridge or a Two Point Floating trem ala JP with Piezo
Maple Body
2-Ply Pearloid Pickguard
Pot can be accessed via rear like pickguardless guitar
Reverse headstock
Nut: Locking (if locking bridge) or Tremnut/Roller Nut (if non locking trem)
Locking Tuners if not using Locking Trem.
No Fretboard Markers
Either Rosewood or Ebony board

Pickups... undecided.


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 5, 2008)

Ryan said:


> 7-strings, 24 frets, black with a green pinstripe, matching green sharkies, satin black hardware, and a pair of Evo 7's direct mounted.



Is that a non-recessed floyd?


----------



## Ketzer (Jun 5, 2008)

looks to be. What is that thing, anyway?


----------



## amonb (Jun 5, 2008)

Michael said:


> It would be a 7-string version of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would look so hot with an ebony board.... I love burled poplar


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 5, 2008)

My signature guitar would be exactly a 7 string version of the Caparison Horus, but maybe with some progressive scalloping in the top few frets like on Stephen Forte's LAG...


----------



## Whitebear (Jun 5, 2008)

A Blackmachine B7 with Blackouts


----------



## darren (Jun 5, 2008)

Ketzer said:


> looks to be. What is that thing, anyway?



It's a 1986 Ibanez Pro Line PL2660. The Edge trems were introduced in 1986 and none of them were recessed. I don't think Ibanez recessed any trems until Steve Vai came along.


----------



## Randy (Jun 5, 2008)

Ryan said:


> 7-strings, 24 frets, black with a green pinstripe, matching green sharkies, satin black hardware, and a pair of Evo 7's direct mounted.



You know, considering your collection, I've never considered you a 'V' guy.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 5, 2008)

darren said:


> It's a 1986 Ibanez Pro Line PL2660. The Edge trems were introduced in 1986 and none of them were recessed. I don't think Ibanez recessed any trems until Steve Vai came along.



i cant' say why, as i've never liked V's much, but i think that is a really nice lookin guitar. nice choice

would you want the trem recessed or not?


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 5, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> I can hardly see it



How's this?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 5, 2008)

Randy said:


> You know, considering your collection, I've never considered you a 'V' guy.



I love pointy V's (non-Gibson style) for sure. I've had 3 but sold em all :/ Everytime i do, I regret it too.



shadowgenesis said:


> i cant' say why, as i've never liked V's much, but i think that is a really nice lookin guitar. nice choice
> 
> would you want the trem recessed or not?



Recessed all the way.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jun 5, 2008)

Ryan said:


> 7-strings, 24 frets, black with a green pinstripe, matching green sharkies, satin black hardware, and a pair of Evo 7's direct mounted.



that would be sick!
i would pick one up forsure!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 5, 2008)

This, but with an extra string, and some piezo's thrown in


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 5, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> This, but with an extra string, and some piezo's thrown in



I'd buy one 

Mine would probably be a plain 'ol black RG with a reverse HS pearloid binding round the neck and head with a blank ebony board with a H-H (or a H-S) Mahogany bolt on, im an easy guy to please


----------



## Tommy Van Dyke (Jun 5, 2008)

mine would probably look like this:






basically an 8 string white Joe Satriani
something like a 28 inch scale
with lundgren M-8 pickups
and definitely neck through 

sorry about the headstock getting cropped


----------



## Joel (Jun 5, 2008)

for me it would definaley be a 7 string vigier marilyn
in gloss/shiny black
ebony fretboard
and dimarzio x2ns or seymour duncan distortion and jazz
oof


----------



## Tommy Van Dyke (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## tie my rope (Jun 5, 2008)

techdeath16 said:


> for me it would definaley be a 7 string vigier marilyn
> in gloss/shiny black
> ebony fretboard
> and dimarzio x2ns or seymour duncan distortion and jazz
> oof



oh shit yeah!!


----------



## thesimo (Jun 5, 2008)

SHREDTOKILL said:


> OMG, IM WITH THIS GUY!
> is that a ran?



its being made by ran, yeah


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2008)

An Agile Septor with a 27" scale, one volume knob, one Blackout pickup, flat black with white binding. 

Basically what I hope to order when Kurt starts taking orders again.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 5, 2008)

Man, James, your inlay just insults me so much...


----------



## Trespass (Jun 5, 2008)

That.

#034-custom double cutaway electric


----------



## Xaios (Jun 5, 2008)

Trespass said:


> That.
> 
> #034-custom double cutaway electric






WARNING: NWS
|
|
V











































































http://www.robmura.com/pics/sploodge.gif


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 5, 2008)

that thing is amazing looking, too bad about the headstock though


----------



## Xaios (Jun 5, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> that thing is amazing looking, too bad about the headstock though



I do have to agree, I'm not fond of the shape of the headstock, but everything else about that guitar is SEX.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would have two models, one with a trem, and one string thru..... two out of these four...

















(I just threw together that last one, so excuse it not looking much like a 7 string and more like an 8 haha)


----------



## darren (Jun 5, 2008)

I totally forgot about Myka. I'd love to have one of his guitars.


----------



## cpnhowdy (Jun 6, 2008)

A seven string version of this and Id be happy, maybe throw a d-tuna on it too.


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 6, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> My signature guitar would be exactly a 7 string version of the Caparison Horus, but maybe with some progressive scalloping in the top few frets like on Stephen Forte's LAG...



Also, obviously it'd have 27 frets, but it would also have a lower cutaway on the bottome horn, kinda like on Rusty Cooley's sig, and also the part which the right arm rests on would be a little bit thinner to compensate for my dodgy right shoulder, so the body a little thinner overall...


----------



## JeddyH (Jun 6, 2008)

something like this


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 6, 2008)

JeddyH said:


> something like this



Isn't that Herman Li's custom?


----------



## shredder777 (Jun 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Isn't that Herman Li's custom?



hahahahah wow that just made my day. As for my custom, Caparison TAT 2 7-string with wizard 2 spec'd neck, tung oiled and a jackson headstock.


----------



## Ketzer (Jun 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Isn't that Herman Li's custom?




+1. ZING.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 6, 2008)

That style burst, see through with more black around the edges...


With more of a silverburst like this....






But on a Schecter body with blackouts like this...






With a custom red skull inlay that I designed. The truss rod cover would also say "Z Custom."


----------



## Joel (Jun 6, 2008)

ok i know i said vigier marilyn ect before... but this is pretty nice as well
sorry for bad pic quality
its a ran custom 7 string


----------



## redlol (Sep 30, 2009)

lefty jackson soloist with a green Quilted top... gold hardware, OFR, EMG 81/85 combo coil tapped. id have an all white version with black hardware too actually but with a reverse headstock


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 30, 2009)

redlol said:


> lefty jackson soloist with a green Quilted top... gold hardware, OFR, EMG 81/85 combo coil tapped. id have an all white version with black hardware too actually but with a reverse headstock



Thread's over a year old dude.


----------



## Mr. S (Sep 30, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Thread's over a year old dude.



Still what he posted was relevant so it's better than a new thread.

I think I posted in this ages ago and I haven't changed my mind:






+ 1 string, maybe some piezo craziness for good measure


----------



## Hollowman (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine would be this in 7 string:

Body: ML
Headstock: Reverse ESP
Neck: 7 piece Maple, Mahogany, Walnut center, neckthru
Fretboard: Ebony
Body: Mahogany
Top: Macassar Ebony matching headstock
Inlays: Diamond
Pickup: Dimarzio X2N-7 bridge only
Bridge: Floyd Rose lo-pro 7
Tuners: Schaller m-6
Controls: vol knob, placed like it would be on a superstrat
Input: same as whats on a King V


----------



## SerratedSkies (Sep 30, 2009)

Seven string RGA, flat "Yankee" blue body and head stock, maple fretboard, prestige neck through with unfinished neck, mahogany body, Dimarzios, black hardware, floyd, and no inlays with the exception of a "NY" Yankee symbol across the 11th-13th frets. It's hard to have GAS for something that wont ever exist


----------



## jymellis (Sep 30, 2009)

mine would be an ibanez s7 with the flame maple topped , mohogany body in black with 24 frets.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine would look just like this


----------



## CooleyJr (Sep 30, 2009)

A RC7 style body but with 8 strings..
Bloodwood fretboard with 27 frets to make up for the tilted pickup.
BKP painkiller 8s
Burled Maple Body stained with REAL BLOOD!!!! 
Flame Maple neck (thin as hell)
The top upper horn to match the lower horn so it doesnt look so offset. (and the points of the horns would be pointy.. not rounded.
Piezo system
1 vil/killswitch with a 2 way P/U switch
Reverse Headstock
Tuned Low Bb high Ab with 6-60
No inlays.
Of course some Grovers..
And maybe just possibly.... if i could get one custom made.. an edge pro 8??


----------



## Bleak (Sep 30, 2009)

Elysian said:


> << like my avatar






I realize your avatar changed since you posted that, but I lol'd regardless.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 30, 2009)

This guitar (7 strings of course) with whatever pickups i deem fit...
5 way switch, position 2 & 4 tapped.


----------



## AbaddonHammer (Sep 30, 2009)

Gibson Les Paul. Non weight relieved. No paint, just tung oiled. Flat black hardware. Sperzels. Graphite nut. Blank fretboard. No binding at all. Single pickup, which would be a Seymour Duncan JB in the bridge. Single volume, no tone pots, no switches.


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 30, 2009)

this Agile Interceptor Pro 725 Black Flame Maple FB at RondoMusic.com

but then with BKP's or dimarzios


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine would be:

Ibanez RGA7
Ash body
5-piece maple/ bubinga bolt-on construction
Reverse Ibanez Headstock "swoosh" Ibby logo
7 in-line tuners
H-H setup
3-way switch
1 Vol, 1 Tone (push-pull for coil-tapping)
BKP Warpig in the bridge (ceramic magnet), BKP Nailbomb in the neck (Alnico V magnet)
A deep blood red satin stain (think Schecter Loomis) also with a painted neck
Double Edge Pro 7
Dual output jacks (like the EBMM JPs)
Either a Rosewood board dyed black Broderick style with a singular Iron Cross inlay at the first fret, or the same just an Ebony board.
25.5" Scale length
Thin as fuck wizard prestige neck (17mm at first fret, 19mm at 12th)
Extra-jumbo frets (probably Dunlop)
Frets 18-24 scalloped. 

That's all I can think of right now for a sig seven. For an 8 it would be the same specs only Lundgren M8s instead of BKPs, 30" scale length and if Ibby would do a full-floating 8 trem that would be sick; kind of useless, but sick. 


I give custom guitars a LOT of deep thought, I can already picture both in my head, now all I need is full access to the LACS.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 30, 2009)

7 string steinberger Gu Deluxe with a Mahogany and quilt maple top.
With a neck like a Ibanez 7620.
28 frets. Ebony Fretboard. Red Quilt with black around it.
26in. scale length.


----------



## svart (Oct 1, 2009)

this, with 7 strings and black hardware, and 1 EMG 707


----------



## sheener19 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 1, 2009)

Ibanez Saber (hot pink )
Mahogany body
5-piece maple (unfinished) bolt-on construction w/AANJ
Maple fretboard with black and pink disappearing pyramid inlays
Reverse Ibanez Headstock (pink with black Ibanez swoosh logo)
7 in-line Sperzel black/pink tuners
H-H setup
3-way switch
1 vol for each pickup
BKP Painkiller in the bridge, BKP Cold Sweat in the neck
Double Edge Pro 7
27" Scale length
Thin as fuck wizard prestige neck (17mm at first fret, 19mm at 12th)
SS Jumbo frets
Frets 17-24 gradual scallop (like James' Bastard UV).
Tuned C-G-C-F-A-D-G

and to top it all off 
Pink Dimarzio cliplock strap


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 1, 2009)

My main 6, but with an extra string... and two frets less:










7-string Wilkinson for the pure, unadultered win!

Mahogany body+neck
Ebony fretboard
DiMarzio FRED-7 (one can dream, right?)
DiMarzio Cruiser-7 ))
7-string Wilky with Piezo's
1 vol, 1 tone (for the singlecoils only), 1 Piezo volume

Binding and body inlay in mother of pearl!  All with a sweet, half-matte satin finish.

And more of an AANJ neck joint.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Oct 1, 2009)

A 7-string Ibanez S or Yamaha RGX body.

IF (guitar == "Ibanez") THEN trem = "Lo-Pro Edge"
IF (guitar == "Yamaha") THEN trem = "Wilkinson"

H-H configuration, either full-sized neck or hot-rail neck, passive pickups (either DiM or SD).
3-way switch with split-paralell middle position.
Piezo pickups.

Neck-thru.
Mahogany body, flamed/quilted top.
5pc. maple/bubinga neck. Not sure whether maple or ebony board. 22 jumbo stainless frets, no inlays.

Colour? Hard one... undecided!


----------



## zackkynapalm (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't know what it would be, but whatever it is it would have a GIANT inlay of my signature on the fretboard, and a picture of me as the paint job.



(seriously though)
I think I would have an 8 string version of this in an oiled natural body.




Also, 28 inch scale. maybe more.
and reverse headstock.


----------



## rto666 (Oct 1, 2009)

My Death Kelly 7 (only but Jackson! Jeje..!) A King kelly 7 would do the work too...


----------



## darren (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 1, 2009)

I haven't finished this yet, but it would be this:






RGRTA7:
5 piece maple/walnut neck
swamp ash wings
ebony fb
neck-through, carved top, reversed headstock
offset dots at 12th fret
gibraltar plus 7 bridge
BKPs
cosmo hardware
satin finish

edit: and although my mockup is 25.5", I'd want it in 27". oh, and that's not supposed to be binding around it, I just like visible linework when I do digital stuff.


----------



## budda (Oct 1, 2009)

when my custom 6 and my custom 7 come in, i'll just post pics


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm quite proud of myself for doing this in paint, It's an RG8420Z but I 've changed it to my liking.







*7 Strings!
*ZR Tremolo instead of EZ
*Seymour Duncan JB7 & 597
*RG1527 Neck (No vine inlay )
*And I covered the tabs on the pickup plates because I can't stand seeing them unless they are black.

It's now the RG8427ZR

Or if I wanted a 7 string S....


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 2, 2009)

I envy those of you who are fine with the normal 2 humbucker and hardtail/floyd setup that all companies seem to be shelling out already. My custom would get crazily expensive just for all the custom parts I'd have to get for it.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 2, 2009)

S-line type body (or at least thin body)
double neck with pointy head (reverse of course)
8 strings
faned 30" to 27.5" top & 27.5" to 25" bottom 
black hardware (hipshot)
Khaler custom made tremolo
medium fret size Stainless steel
killswitch
BKP pickups (not sure which ones)
I guess i'd ask Shotgunn to add some graphtec acoustic peizo gizmos in there
Natural wood finish
No paint on neck
No inlays
No fret markers
1 volume button per axe 
1 "3 way" switch per axe

Yes i've really though about it!!!


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 2, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> I envy those of you who are fine with the normal 2 humbucker and hardtail/floyd setup that all companies seem to be shelling out already. My custom would get crazily expensive just for all the custom parts I'd have to get for it.



Ah so I'm not the only one who wants a working chainsaw on the headstock... Damn


----------



## darren (Oct 2, 2009)

I think my 7-string Parker singlecut would probably be a little pricey, if they even let it be produced. Custom hardware, custom molds for the carbon/glass fibre layup, etc.


----------



## Wi77iam (Oct 2, 2009)

budda said:


> when my custom 6 and my custom 7 come in, i'll just post pics



I thought you already got your custom 6?


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine would look like a Blackdroid 7:

Sipo or sapele (not 100%) body and neck.
Bloodwood zero radius fretboard.
Hipshot hardware.
25.5 inch scale.
Distressed black finish.
The most powerful pickups in the universe (even more than on Clives 8)!
Maybe some kinda crazy body inlay similar to the alien guitar.
Red headstock logo!
Reverse 7 inline headstock (thats more curved like on his latest 6s).

Yeah, thats probably it.


----------



## The Echthros (Oct 2, 2009)

Late to the party...

But it would need to be a S7 in mahogany with a bolt-on 5 piece maple/bubinga neck and pau ferro fingerboard, 25.5/27" multiscale. HxH pickup configuration, single 1k volume pot and IBZ 5 way, Blaze Custom Bridge/Blaze neck, tuned to Bb....all in a natural oil+ burled poplar or else galaxy white


----------



## norrin radcliff (Oct 2, 2009)

It would be a strat clone painted to look like a Guitar Hero controller, with the hokey little buttons on the fretboard and a little toggle thingy under the strings....

But you would actually have to play it to feel like a musician...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 2, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> I envy those of you who are fine with the normal 2 humbucker and hardtail/floyd setup that all companies seem to be shelling out already. My custom would get crazily expensive just for all the custom parts I'd have to get for it.



Yeah, I'm just fine with the H-H and hardtail/floyd setup. It's the fleshlight installation that would drive my custom price up.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 12, 2009)

something not unlike this


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 12, 2009)

My sig would look like wooden sex...


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 12, 2009)

ewww... would you need white finish for... those parts of it?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 12, 2009)

sheener19 said:


>


When is this coming in?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 12, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> ewww... would you need white finish for... those parts of it?





An RGA7 
Swamp Ash Body Trans White Finish
27 Fret Birdseye Maple Board (Side Markers Only)
1pc Maple Neck with Maple Headstock
Dimarzio Blaze Custom 
Fernandes Sustainer SC
Cosmo Lo Pro 7
Killbutton
Jem Style Input Jack

... and I think that's it... 

That would rock my world.


----------



## sheener19 (Oct 13, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> When is this coming in?




Unfortunately I'm not sure. It should have been done being built about a month ago and then sent away for paint. But I've not been able to get a hold of Chris Woods and I've sent him 3 emails in that time so it's getting me worried.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 13, 2009)

sheener19 said:


> Unfortunately I'm not sure. It should have been done being built about a month ago and then sent away for paint. But I've not been able to get a hold of Chris Woods and I've sent him 3 emails in that time so it's getting me worried.


Man that stinks. Hopefully is coming along just fine.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 13, 2009)

But with a maple fretboard, EMG 81 + 85 and a killswitch.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> But with a maple fretboard, EMG 81 + 85 and a killswitch.


That's a gorgeous guitar!


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 13, 2009)

Not unlike this:






Wait! This is my signature guitar! Mark Hammill, you joker...


----------



## Adam (Oct 13, 2009)

Mine would look like this


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 13, 2009)

^ Adam, you glorious, glorious bastard.


----------



## adaman (Oct 13, 2009)

A 7 string Prs Custom 24 like such






Sorry I cant find a bigger picture


----------



## technomancer (Oct 13, 2009)

sheener19 said:


> Unfortunately I'm not sure. It should have been done being built about a month ago and then sent away for paint. But I've not been able to get a hold of Chris Woods and I've sent him 3 emails in that time so it's getting me worried.



Welcome to business as usual with Chris Woods... coming up on three years waiting for a body from him


----------

